# 268 EUR Dialerkosten was tun ? MCN Tele.COM



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Im Mai hatte ich laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis an 2 Tagen mehere Dialereinwahlen. An den ersten Tag waren es wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 4 von jeweils 1.33 Minuten. Was dabei schon komsich war die einwaheln haben sich Zeitlich überschnitten.
Den Tag dadrauf hatte ich auch noch 2-3 einwahlen.

Bei den ersten einwahlen habe ich nichts gemerkt da bei dem Diler weder eine Abfrage kam ob ich mich einwählen möchte, noch stand da was der Spaß kosten würde. Am nächsten Tag hatte ich wieder Irgenwo diese start.exe runtergeladen und lag auf meinem Desktop. Da ich ja immer noch nicht wußte was es war klickte ich nochmal Doppelt drauf. Diesemal konnte ich aber meine Teledat sehn und sie da die Verbindung wurde getrennt und sich neu eingewählt, und wie schon gesagt bei klick auf die exe öffnete sich weder ein fenster wo ich die einwahl bestätigen muß noch stand da was von 0190 und geschweige denn von den Gebühren. Also ein klick auf die exe und es wurde ohne weitere abfragen sich eingewählt !!

Ein Paar Tage später kam dann auch die Telefon Rechnung. Den Telekom Anteil habe ich natürlich überwiesen. Den Betrag für den Dialer habe ich nicht Bezahlt. Mit Rücksprache von MCN TELE.COM und der DTK.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch an die beiden Firmen einen Brief hingeschickt (Einschreiben+Rückschein) McnTele.com habe ich auch ein Disk beigelegt mit den beiden Dialern.

Lange Zeit hörte man nichts. Bis ich eine Mahnung von McnTele.Com bekam, ich natürlich gleich angerufen und gefragt was der Sch*** soll.

Dann fingen die am von wegen ich hätte da keinen Brief usw. hingeschickt. Dann habe ich den was erzählt von wegen Rückschein und dan stellte sich raus das alles angekommen ist.

Die Frau von McnTele.Com erzählte mir das der Dialer jetzt bei denen geprüft wird.

ca. 2 Wochen später, also Heute riefen mich die von der MCNTele.Com an an sagten mir das der Dialer geprüft sei und der Dialer OK ist !!! und ich sollte die Summe von 268 € bezahlen.

Was kann ich jetzt als nächsten schritt tun ?
Weil ich bin der Meinung das es sich um einen Dialer handelt der so wie der mir untergejubelt wurde nicht "legal" ist.

1. doppel klick auf exe sofortige Einwahl.
2. es stand dort nichts von kosten usw.
3. es war für micht nicht ersichtbar das es sich um einen Dialer handelt.
3. AGBs habe ich bei der einwahl auch keine gesehn , weil ja kein Fenster geöffnet wurde.
4. Ich hatte auch nicht die möglichkeut wie bei üblichen Dialern vor der Einwahl auf nein zuklicken um die Einwahl abzubrechen. Das gab es auch nicht.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## michael1976 (9 Juli 2003)

Irgendwas hat wohlmit dem Login nicht geklappt. Deswegen "Gast"

Und das € Zeichen in der Überschrift wurde auch nicht übernommen, vielleicht kann das ja ein Mod richten 

268 €Dialerkosten was tun ? MCN Tele.COM


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

@michael1976
Du hattest die START.exe erwähnt - lies mal den bereits vorhandenen Thread unter " 0190 092102" http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1372, womöglich findest Du hier einige Antworten. Wenn Du der Meinung bist nichts bezahlen zu wollen, bleibt Dir nun nur der Weg über eine ordentliche Argumentation unter Vorlage Deiner Beweise. Eventuell wird Dir jedoch der Weg zu einem Rechtsanwalt nicht erspart bleiben.
Wie lautet denn die angewählte 0190er Nummer, lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Falls es die selbe Nummer wie oben ist, dann habe ich evtl. was für Dich!


----------



## michael1976 (9 Juli 2003)

@ anno

es handelt sich um die " 0190 092102" Nummer.


Als Argumentation hatte ich bei MCN Tele.Com angegeben das für mich nicht erkennbar war das es sich um einen Dialer handelte , da beim klick auf die Start.exe sofort eingewählt wurde.

Ich wurde vor der Einwahl nicht über die kosten usw. informiert !!

Selbst nach der Einwahl passierte nicht, hab schon bei einigen gelesen das nach der einwahl eine Seite geladen wurde wo die Kosten standen aber so eine Seite wurde bei mir nicht aufgerufen.

Da es sich ja um die oben genannte Nummer handelt bin ich mal gesapnnt was du für mich hast, ich bin auf jeden Fall für jede Hilfe Dankbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## technofreak (9 Juli 2003)

Schau mal in diesen Thread, in dem auch nach diesem Dialer gefragt wird und vor allem was  zur zivilrechtlichen Seite
 angemerkt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1448&highlight=start+exe
Dieser Dialer scheint schon lange zu kursieren, erste Berichte stammen vom Dezember 2002 (in diesem Forum)
tf


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

*0190 092102*

(siehe Beitrag Seite 7 unter dem Thema 0190 092102) 

... die Abschaltung der Nummer 0190092102 wurde durch das PP München unter dem Aktenzeichen 8545-004231-03/9 erwirkt und im Mai 2003 von Q1 Deutschland AG (Mieter der Nummer bei mcn-tele.com) umgesetzt. Der Rufnummerninhaber war die Firma Secure Tele Transfer AsP (STT), Rothesgade 6, 2100 Kobenhavn, Dänemark. Der Dialer selbst (z. B. dac315.cab) war auf einem Server eines Dachauer Webhoster abgelegt und stellte eine Verbindung ohne Angabe von Zielrufnummer und Preis her. Zu diesem Ergebnis kam auch die Q1 - Du solltes die mcn von dieser Info unbedingt in Kenntnis setzen, wenngleich ich davon überzeugt bin, dass die das längst wissen. Ansonsten Empfehle ich Dir die Beiträge des "DerJurist", in denen immer wieder auf die missbräuchliche Verwendung fehlerhafter Dialer gem. BSI für die Argumentation der Geschädigten hingewiesen wird.
Siehe PN!


----------



## Torian (9 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 2 Wochen später, also Heute riefen mich die von der MCNTele.Com an an sagten mir das der Dialer geprüft sei und der Dialer OK ist !!! und ich sollte die Summe von 268 € bezahlen.
> 
> Was kann ich jetzt als nächsten schritt tun ?
> 
> ...


Ziemlich heftig der Dialer, weißt du noch wo du den her hast? Schon mal im IE-Verlauf nachgesehen?
Aber vielleicht installierst du zuerst einen Dialer-Blocker wie z.B. YAW http://www.yaw.at oder bittest die Telekom um eine 0190-Sperre Tel. 0800 33 01000 einmalig ca. 7,5 Euro damit sich das Ding nicht noch öfters automatisch einwählt.

Einen sehr guten Widerspruch findest du hier: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/muster.rtf
Per Einschreiben... 
Ich würde allgemein nur noch schriftlich kommunizieren. Bei unwichtigen Kleinigkeiten per Mail. Am Telefon verar***** die dich blos und du kannst vor Gericht nix nachweisen. Oder frag mal am Telefon höflich nach ob es denen was ausmacht wenn du das Gespräch mitschneidest 


Schick den Dialer der FST e.v. http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/beschwerdestelle.php, falls die MCN mitglied bei dem Laden ist werden die "gerügt" und ich meine du bekommst ein Prüfprotokoll.
Das Prüfprotokoll schickst du dann der MCN. Außerdem lädst du dir ein paar gute Freunde ein, ziehst den Modem/ISDN-Stecker aus der Telefondose und zeigst denen wie der Dialer sich selbst einwählt. Schon hast du ein paar Zeugen für einen möglichen Prozess. Das ganze auch noch mit Screenshots dokumentieren, diese am besten mit dem Dialer auf eine CD brennen.

Danach gehst du zur Polizei und erstattest wegen Computermanipulation(?) & Betrug Anzeige. Kannst den Rechner mitnehmen, dann sammeln die selber Beweise, Screenshots + Dialer mitzubringen reicht glaube ich aber auch.
Du kannst die MCN auch bitten das Mahnverfahren auszusetzen, bis das Verfahren bei der Staatsanwaltschaft beendet ist. Solche Passagen mögen die bestimmt 


Infos für Geschädigte allgemein:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html 
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/start/start.php 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm, dort findest du auch andere Dailer-Urteile.


Muster für alle Dialer-Lebenslagen findest du hier (lang!): http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60
Zwei Juristen haben dort ihren Schriftwechsel mit (möchtegern) Inkassofirmen gepostet.


Keep cool, bei einem selbsteinwählenden Dialer musst du nix bezahlen.

Aber du schriebst von zwei Dialern. Wählen sich denn beide automatisch ein?

Hier im Forum kann man suchen, MCN ist nicht ganz unbekannt.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Torian


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

*0190 092102*

Michael1976 zieht um auf den bereits geführten Thread unter "0190 092102"


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

*MCN bietet aktiven Kundenschutz*

Auf der Homepage von MCN ist seit März folgendes zu lesen:


> Damit Nutzer von Premium-Diensten am Monatsende keine böse Überraschung erleben, hat mcn tele.com eine Kostenobergrenze eingeführt. Für jeden Anrufer wird automatisiert und anonym ein Konto verwaltet, das maximal 250,00 Euro im Monat an Verbindungskosten zulässt. Werden die Verbindungskosten überschritten, so wird eine weitere Verbindung verhindert - und somit das Portemonnaie des Nutzers nicht weiter strapaziert. Ob Telefonie, Interneteinwahl, Minutenpreis oder Drop-Charge (Einmalentgelt) spielt dabei keine Rolle. Entscheidend ist allein die Höhe der aufgelaufenen Entgelte pro genutzten Dienst.



 Irgendwie scheint ihr Abrechnungssystem nicht so zu funktionieren, wie sie es selbst beschrieben haben.


----------



## michael1976 (9 Juli 2003)

@Torian 0190 Nummer habe ich letzte woche Sperren lassen 
Wiederspruch usw. habe ich direkt nach erhalt der Telefon Rechnung getsellt.

Ich habe den Dialer per Disk und Einschreiben mit Rückschein an MCN Tele.Com geschickt. Telekom habe ich auch angerufen und habe nur den Telekom Anteill bezahlt.

Heute erhielt ich einen Anruf von MCN Tele.Com sie haben mir gesagt das der Dialer geprüft wurde und der "sauber" sei und sich nicht selber einwählt.

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das sich der Dialer von ganz alleine Einwählt, ich muß ja einen Klick auf die start.exe tätigen. Danach erscheint aber nichts mehr, also keine Abfrage, keine AGBs keine Infos über Kosten.

Ich schreibe jetzt hier weiter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1372,


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

@Pate
... da könnte ja Michael1976 prompte 18 € Kulanz erwarten können!
An(n)a-chronismus ende!


----------



## michael1976 (9 Juli 2003)

Bin jetzt unter Thema 0190 092102 , Wenn das ein Mod, Admin oder so ließt dann lösche er bitte dieses Thema. Danke


----------



## technofreak (9 Juli 2003)

michael1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt unter Thema 0190 092102 , Wenn das ein Mod, Admin oder
> so liest dann lösche er bitte dieses Thema. Danke


Warum, Threads werden nur aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht.


----------

